# New classic physique division



## dozisthebeast (Sep 9, 2015)

Just read about the new classic physique division for the pros and amatuers! Sounds good, less gut bloat, classical lines, mass but not freaky. Now I'm currious to see what it's gonna be like, I still like the freaks, the huge guys, but I think this will be good for bodybuilding and will definitely make it more marketable. I wonder if any of the top pros are gonna slim down and give it a go. Still I'm excited to see how it goes!


----------



## psych (Sep 9, 2015)

So freaks, classic, figure, physique.....sounds like powerlifting.


----------



## custom creation (Sep 9, 2015)

Sounds gay!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Sep 9, 2015)

Sounds like the 70's and 80's body building. Can't wait to see how it goes.


----------



## MattG (Sep 9, 2015)

I saw this on my other board i belong to, and at first thought, hell yeah! Bringing back the golden era of bodybuilding type standard! But the article i read on it said there were only going to be a few certain poses...there is no back lat, front lat, side tricep, or most muscular posing allowed. Ummm...how fucking stupid is that shit?! Really? Whats the fucking point then if you're gonna take away poses like that? Gay. :wtf:


----------



## 101st Ranger (Sep 11, 2015)

MattG said:


> I saw this on my other board i belong to, and at first thought, hell yeah! Bringing back the golden era of bodybuilding type standard! But the article i read on it said there were only going to be a few certain poses...there is no back lat, front lat, side tricep, or most muscular posing allowed. Ummm...how fucking stupid is that shit?! Really? Whats the fucking point then if you're gonna take away poses like that? Gay. :wtf:



Agreed. Gayer than a bag a dicks at an Elton John concert.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 13, 2015)

I think it will definitely be interesting to see what competitors that class attracts.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Sep 15, 2015)

So it's basically men's physique without the board shorts or what the wbff calls "muscle models". Geigh

Hawk


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 16, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I think it will definitely be interesting to see what competitors that class attracts.



I'm with you,,,should be quite interesting.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Sep 16, 2015)

I read it was just no most muscular in the mandatory round, but that in the free posing it was what ever pose you wanted. I'm interested in how it will go down, just have to wait and see.


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Sep 19, 2015)

I believe that there are weight ceilings according to height.  I am 5'10", and the most I could weigh in at is around 200 lbs.


----------



## GottaGain (Nov 18, 2015)

The guys will probably look great, but it's a shame they're really trying to distance themselves from the word bodybuilding. They want the old school bber look, but not the association with peds that bodybuilding has. The average person is gullible enough to believe the top physique competitors could be natural which is a win-win for the organization and supplement companies trying to have a clean image and market their products.


----------



## squatster (Nov 21, 2015)

Is it going to be NPC ?
How long these shows going to be?
It is bad enough waiting for bikini and figure and fitness and men's physique and so on and so on -it sucks waiting your turn


----------

